

Comparing U.S. & World Covers for TIME Magazine - keywonc
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/11/25/1039957/-STUNNING-Comparing-U-S-World-Covers-for-TIME-Magazine

======
keywonc
This somehow goes with an article on Salon: "Living in America will drive you
insane — literally"

[http://www.salon.com/2013/07/31/living_in_america_will_drive...](http://www.salon.com/2013/07/31/living_in_america_will_drive_you_insane_literally_partner/)

There seems to be a growing emphasis or focus on psychological issues in the
US culture, and perhaps a feedback loop between the media, medical community,
and the public.

------
kbenson
Yet another thing to point at with pride as an American. /s

My only hope is that similar things happen in other major markets on a regular
basis and the US centric view presented by the US media filters those
critiques out as unimportant as well.

